# Van life in United Kingdom/France/Spain



## valkata (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello people got my driving license and buying a van and building a home-Long story short I would like to hear stories and experiences,do's and don't about living in a van in UK,France and Spain(as this is the countries I mostly hang around). At the moment squatting London but I hate the winters here so hopefully will be in my new home on wheels free to move.But please fill me up with knowledge and wisdom of van life Will return with stories when I have them


----------



## Sproutling (Nov 22, 2017)

valkata said:


> Hello people got my driving license and buying a van and building a home-Long story short I would like to hear stories and experiences,do's and don't about living in a van in UK,France and Spain(as this is the countries I mostly hang around). At the moment squatting London but I hate the winters here so hopefully will be in my new home on wheels free to move.But please fill me up with knowledge and wisdom of van life Will return with stories when I have them



Hey I saw your post about van life.
Sorry I don't have any experience with it so not great at answering your question .
But I highly recommend checking out the videos on youtube by HoboAhle . Shes an American person who makes really good vids about shizz like how to shower , be safe , be stealthy etc and shes been living in a car for years.

I'm trying to get a driving licence to do the same as you - hope you enjoy the adventure and let me know if you want to know good spots in Ireland - its easy there. Ive seen people in vans , there's lots of countryside and I think the police aren't so organised to stop van life.

Anyway I'm living in London too . Id love to see whats going on in the aquat scene . I only know grow heathrow which is amazing I love it.

If I can have a tour of where you're squatting Ill bring you and your crew some great vegan food or something . If you want to keep your privacy that's cool too I understand.

Peace .
x


----------

